# Snail Population Control



## Bchabot (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there. 

Has anyone had any success in dipping plants in Potassium permagranite (sp?) before planting in tank to ensure a snail free enviroment? Does it harm the plants to some degree. What about bleach, or a copper solution?

I have just set up a 50 gallon and want to limit any snails getting into the aquarium. I was lazy with my 20 gallon and now it is completly overrun!! I have a ton of CRS so i cant risk putting in a loach.

Any other suggestions are also greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

B.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I've never tried any kind of dips.
But I would stay away from any kind of copper, since copper kills shrimps to.

A good way to keep snails at bay is to not overfeed.
The next best I would say is getting 1-2 assassin snails they will eat the snails.
Only 1-2 though because if they get really really hungry they will go after weaker/sickly shrimps.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree 1-2 assassin snails , would be good for the tank and control the pestly snails.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Never done dips, but for the tank overrun with them as others have stated or use the old bait method with cucumber, spinach, zucchini etc. Works like a charm.


----------



## Bchabot (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'll give the assasin snail approach a try


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

i wouldnt use PP in a shrimp tank, I have read that some plant importers were using it to dip plants and that the remaining levels could still be toxic to shrimp. i have 4 assassins in a 10 gallon and they are losing the battle to the MTS. i have never seen an AS go after live shrimp but any molts and the one i have had die in there didnt make it a couple hours without them finding it.


----------

